# Yamaha Rhino



## mtntopper

For Pigtail's birthday instead of a new ATV 4X4 that she thought she wanted I bought her a Yamaha Rhino UTV. Her Polaris Sportsman is going on 10 years old now. At first she was a bit skeptical of the Rhino as she is a hardcore 4X4 ATV fan and we have never owned a UTV. I had looked at the Kubota UTV but the diesel without turbo at higher elevation is a dog. I have a neighbor who has one and it even struggles with the turbo. We have put about 150 miles on the Rhino in the past couple weeks and she loves it now. It is a bullet proof, very well built and functional vehicle as you would expect from Yamaha Motor Company.

I had been shopping for a used late model UTV for a couple months or so and was high bidder on an Arctic Cat UTV with very low miles, cab and heater on Ebay with a buy it now price several weeks ago. We were gone for a day and someone did the buy it now and bought a almost new Cat UTV for 10K. I kept looking and found the Rhino on Craig's list locally. It was a 2008 special edition 700EFI, enclosed cab, wiper and heater and only 32 total miles on it. The price was a steal at about 2/3 the new cost that the prior owner paid. Here are a couple pics taken this am after a short run in our new snow and it is still snowing at our home.


----------



## Doc

NICE.  I like the Yamaha Rhino's.  Good deal.  It sure worked out for the better for you.  I do believe the Yamaha's are top notch and will last you for a long long time.  
Congrats PT.  Nice bday gift for sure.


----------



## Bobcat

If she's gonna be riding around in that...can I have her Mattracks?





just askin.


----------



## bczoom

I believe you'll be MUCH happier with the Rhino over the Cat.

Congrats!

BTW, if you need accessories, Hunterworks is very reputable.  They also have a good forum for the Rhino.  www.ridesidebyside.com


----------



## mtntopper

Bobcat said:


> If she's gonna be riding around in that...can I have her Mattracks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just askin.


 
Wait tell you see the line up for this winter.... Ford F250 SD with mattracks, Rhino with camoplast 4 season tracks, tucker Kitten and 2 super Imps one with 8 way blade for sure plus the usual array of 1200 LMC's assorted Thiokols, Tuckers, Bombis and other crap to just tease you with but no Kristis on the property unless you bring one of yours...........


----------



## Erik

Do me a favor and post a report (or PM me) on how well those Camoplast 4 season tracks on the Rhino do -- my BiL works for Camoplast about an hour an a half from me, and while I don't know if that's one of the products from his plant, it'd be fun to give him grief over them.


----------



## mtntopper

I will get some miles on them and let you know Erik. I am sure they will do fine but it is not a snow cat and neither is the mattrack truck....

I am comfortable playing with these other track system when I know I have a real snow cat to go to the rescue when needed and we are not talking Krusty here. We usually keep the mattrack truck on trails or hard pack snow roads and the same will go for the Rhino. No use tearing up equipment so we try to use the right track vehicle for the conditions we have. Our conditions change often so it is fun to experiment with different cats and track systems......


----------



## mbsieg

http://www.partsmag.com/0908/pdf-0908/PARTS168_86_Camo.pdf here are the tracks!!!!


----------



## mtntopper

Mbsieg and I installed the Camoplast 4S track system yesterday on the Yamaha Rhino. They should go through some snow which has mostly disappeared but soon will be back at our mountain home. The rear tracks are longer than the front and the front contact area is not real large to allow easier steering. We have the Mattracks on the Ford F250 now also and are ready for winter snow. The Tucker Kitten is serviced, the old Super Imp is usable and the newer Super Imp is still under construction....

Compare the footprint of the Mattrack truck to the Rhino and you can easily see the Rhino will do decent in snow. The truck does not do too bad but it is no snow cat.......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pretty nice Bill ! I am sure Jan will love it .


----------



## bill w

i put the x-gen all season tracks on our canam outlander ...with about 250 miles on them,i love them...can't wait for more snow.pics on my profile....bill w


----------



## mtntopper

There is a lot of difference in track design from the manufactures. The Cam Am looks like it will go through/over some pretty good snow. For the Rhino we should see how well it does in the next couple months. 

The wife will be commuting almost daily to her 4X4 vehicle parked near the state highway for the trip off the mountain to her job. We thought the Rhino would be more economical for the over snow commute than a snow cat or F250 with Mattracks as the snow machine would mess up her hair...... Remote living has its problems....bad hair days are often....


----------



## mtntopper

The Rhino performs very well in snow. This video is from today as we now have the best snow of all year on the ground. We have not had much wind this year so the snow just keeps building in the open meadows. The wife fell down through the snow in the middle of the video trying to get a better angle for the video.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSsBBYjqbM"]YouTube- Rhino Ride-3-26-10[/ame]


----------



## Doc

It sure does go.     good video.  Beautiful country ...but you already know that.


----------



## e2spear

We tried one out a few weeks ago in NH except it did not have the cover. The snow gets every where. We had to clean the floor boards because the snow was blocking the gas pedal. Hope she enjoys.


----------



## radi0geek

I have a rhino as well. Nice Video. I am curios where/who that nice looking cab comes from??


----------

